# Speakers make no noise!



## Drewsloc (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on CruzeTalk, however I have owned a 2012 Cruze in the past and recently purchased a 2018 Cruze LS.
The problem is with my speakers, they will not make any noise! Thwy worked perfect until I was driving earlier today. The radio itself works, and my menu on the dash works fine, however if I use my turn signals, flashers, try USB, AUX, or Bluetooth, no sound happens. I’ve checked the fuses under the hood, under the radio, and in the trunk and they all looked okay. I’ve tried disconnecting the battery, resetting the radio holding the home and fast forward buttons, and even tried using the Onstar button all with no results. 
Some additional info is I recently installed a sub and amp, and tapped into my right rear door speaker for my line out converter. I’ve had it for a week now with no issues. Even though it’s not turned up loud, I’m not sure if the vibrations might have shaken something loose possibly.

any info will help! Thanks a bunch!


----------

